# What's your tax liability?



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Curious what others are looking at on their tax liability.

In other words:

Total fares - mileage($0.58) = X

I'm looking at about $4000. And that's having done >$40K in fares. 

Anyone looking at a negative? E.g. more mileage deductions than fares?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

losiglow said:


> Curious what others are looking at on their tax liability.
> 
> In other words:
> 
> ...


Florida is for sure, like every single driver in Florida...


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

My Milage exceeds my income and helped reduce the overall tax my wife has had to pay on her income. So in my opinion that's a win win. And I plan on going to Hawaii on the refund. I'll post pics...


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

My gross receipts (payout received) from Uber and Lyft in 2019 totaled $31,322. 

Deductible miles driven was 38,634 x .58 = $22,407


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> My gross receipts (payout received) from Uber and Lyft in 2019 totaled $31,322.
> 
> Deductible miles driven was 38,634 x .58 = $22,407


This seems very realistic. Your mileage deduction is about 75% of income.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

2019 U/L gross about $7500. (started in July)
2019 StrideTax deductions about $9500.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

My taxable net income is about 23% of my gross after Uber fees mileage deduction and miscellaneous expenses like telephone etc are taken out.


----------

